# Fuel Filters????



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

https://www.lafoauto.com/products/4...-siz-1-2-28-and-5-8-28?variant=30980544200749

This Ad popped up on the top of my PFF page.
I don't think these are fuel filters.:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a chinese company that I'm sure the ATF is watching. Form 1, engrave it and then drill the end cap. Cheap suppressor.


----------



## Wood Guy (Jul 6, 2019)

MrFish said:


> It's a chinese company that I'm sure the ATF is watching. Form 1, engrave it and then drill the end cap. Cheap suppressor.


They "filter" the noise out of the expanding gasses as they leave the muzzle! 
:whistling:


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

How would you know what size they sell will fit your fuel system?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

pcola4 said:


> How would you know what size they sell will fit your fuel system?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Standard threads. Buy according to the volume you need. Small diameter 6" long is a .22. 1.6" diameter and 10" should be enough volume for a .30. Aluminum baffles aren't that great for centerfire. Try SS or Ti.


----------

